# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Новая модель МиГ-29 "9-12" в масштабе 1/48

## Антоха

В итернете появилась информация о новой модели МиГ-29 тип 9-12 в 1/48. 
Сделали китайцы, но что приятно, на этот раз это не очередной клон академа, а совершено новая модель!  качественно новая!!! производитею удалось избежать ужасающих ошибок допущеннных тем же академом. Геометрия очень похожа на реальный самолет. На сколько я понял, добиться такого результата помогал наш коллега Алексадр Дранников, за что ему респект нереальных размеров!!!:) 
мадель выглядит просто потрясающе! 

подскажите, кто-то уже успел купить себе и начать клеить?
где в Москве продается?

----------


## rotfront

Мля... и смола не нужна!

----------


## An-Z

Модель только вышла, она ещё не во всех буржуинских магазинах появилась, а ты говоришь "у нас"... "там" стоит порядка 70 американских денег, у нас будет наверняка в 2 раза дороже...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> подскажите, кто-то уже успел купить себе и начать клеить?


Антох, тру моделисты говорят не "клеить", а "строить" ))))))

----------


## Антоха

> Антох, тру моделисты говорят не "клеить", а "строить" ))))))


я уже так долго не "строил", что ме в пору только "клеить"))))

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не знаю, кто такие тру-моделисты, но на Скале эту модель уже успели обсосать и придти к выводу, что она имеет ошибки и далека от идеала. Как, впрочем, и МИГ-23М в 48-м.

----------


## Антоха

> Я не знаю, кто такие тру-моделисты, но на Скале эту модель уже успели обсосать и придти к выводу, что она имеет ошибки и далека от идеала. Как, впрочем, и МИГ-23М в 48-м.


ссылку дадите?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> ссылку дадите?


Извольте...
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_41536.html

----------


## Nazar

> В итернете появилась информация о новой модели МиГ-29 тип 9-12 в 1/48. 
> Сделали китайцы, но что приятно, на этот раз это не очередной клон академа, а совершено новая модель!  качественно новая!!! производитею удалось избежать ужасающих ошибок допущеннных тем же академом. Геометрия очень похожа на реальный самолет. На сколько я понял, добиться такого результата помогал наш коллега Алексадр Дранников, за что ему респект нереальных размеров!!!:) 
> мадель выглядит просто потрясающе! 
> 
> подскажите, кто-то уже успел купить себе и начать клеить?
> где в Москве продается?


1) Клонов Академа не было. Эдуард честно паковал Академ, о чем указывал на коробке.
2) Модель еще не продается.
3) В Москве появится примерно месяца через четыре после начала продаж.

----------


## Kasatka

Уже второй день облизываю литники полученной модели. Это просто шок!!

Я не могу поверить в то что вся мелочевка и детализация отлиты в пластике а не в смоле 

Супер модель

----------


## Kasatka

А книжка по МиГу еще продается? А то я свою подарил товарищу и остался без книги.

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Я не знаю, кто такие тру-моделисты, но на Скале эту модель уже успели обсосать и придти к выводу, что она имеет ошибки и далека от идеала. Как, впрочем, и МИГ-23М в 48-м.


На то она и модель, что бы иметь ошибки. Не имеет их только оригинал. Только какая то модель имеет грубые "косяки", какая то мелкие. А МиГ-29, вы модель в руках держали, в чертежи "правильные" (тоже вопрос) вкладывали, что так утверждаете? Или назовите хоть одну, абсолютно "правильную" модель самолета. Скажете МиГ-21 Эдуард, Ф-16 Тамия, так и там если покопаться найдете бока. Идеальных моделей нет, есть намного приближенные и не очень. И пока я сам в руках ее не подержу, такие выводы делать не стану.

----------


## rotfront

> ...что так утверждаете?


Господину *FLOGGER*u не надо утверждать, он это просто знает.

----------


## FLOGGER

Отвечу сразу обоим *господам: Limonad Joy и rotfront*. Налицо факт, что вы не понимаете  того, что читаете. То, что вас почему-то задел мой пост почти 2-месячной давности говорит лишь о том, что до вас долго доходило, да так толком и не дошло. Покажите мне место в моем посте, где я что-то *утверждал?* Вам ... дали *ссылку* на форум, где эта модель *обсуждалась.* И, если с чьей-то оценкой не согласны, то туда.
Лично для *Limonad Joy* могу сообщить, что модели этой у меня нет, и иметь ее я не собираюсь. Лично для *Limonad Joy* могу еще сообщить, что ни в какие чертежи я ее не вкладывал и  не собираюсь. Лично для *Limonad Joy* могу сообщить, что я в его сентенциях о моделях и их "правильностях", не нуждаюсь.
Надеюсь, что написано достаточно ясно для понимания.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Господин *FLOGGER*, хочу заверить Вас, что я прекрасно понимаю, то, что читаю и за темой, на которую Вы дали ссылку, я следил почти со времени ее появления. Далее, что бы не засорять тему, я не буду далее дискутировать по этому поводу, ссылка, так ссылка и ничего более. И если честно, то мне абсолютно все равно, будете вы иметь эту модель, вкладывать ее в какие либо чертежи или нет( Бог с Вами, это Ваше личное). Я лишь написал, о том, что рано делать какие нибудь выводы, не подержав модель в руках и что все модели имеют грехи (хоть и не люди). Ну а не нуждаетесь в сентенциях моделей и их "правильностях", так опять же, я Вам ничего и не навязывал, а лишь высказал свою точку зрения. Ну, вот, надеюсь на взаимопонимание. За сим из темы, откланиваюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> За сим из темы, откланиваюсь.


Взаимно. .

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Доброго дня!
Вопрос Антохе: нет ли у Вас фото 29 (9-12) из 120 ИАП? Интересует борт 41 или 52. Как несшие полный комплект живописи.

----------


## Антоха

Петр, отвечаю лично тебе: есть:) но предлагаю вести все общение на эту тему в личке, а то придет Зинчук и всех забанит:(

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петр, отвечаю лично тебе: есть:) но предлагаю вести все общение на эту тему в личке, а то придет Зинчук и всех забанит:(


Ураааааааааа!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))))))  Не могу сдержацца ))) В суботу приедет мой мигарик, ну прямо Новый Год какой то.. )))))))) Написал в личку.))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну а чтоб не забанили, вот: сравнение с айресом, и последующая сборка. Я так понимаю, у айреса  нервный тик начинается... ))

MiG-29 1/48 GWH - ARC Discussion Forums

----------


## kfmut

ага, интересная ссылка, спасибо! крылышки особо впечатлили на модели :-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> ага, интересная ссылка, спасибо! крылышки особо впечатлили на модели :-)


А тут непонятно, представитель производителя грит, что это проблемы при пересылке, типа не корректно уложили детали и их придавило. Врет поди )) Думаю, что это проблема именно литья. Характерно, что таких жалоб было несколько, то есть выбирать себе модельку надо тщательней, если не в нете покупаешь.

----------


## Антоха

> А книжка по МиГу еще продается? А то я свою подарил товарищу и остался без книги.


Книга продается в томже интернет-магазине где и книга про су-25.

----------


## Nazar

> ага, интересная ссылка, спасибо! крылышки особо впечатлили на модели :-)


Лечится элементарно, на Су-27 от академа лечили и здесь, делов ровно на пару минут.

----------


## An-Z

> Петр, отвечаю лично тебе: есть:) но предлагаю вести все общение на эту тему в личке, а то придет Зинчук и всех забанит:(


Как скажешь, Павлов...

----------


## kfmut

> А тут непонятно, представитель производителя грит, что это проблемы при пересылке, типа не корректно уложили детали и их придавило. Врет поди )) Думаю, что это проблема именно литья. Характерно, что таких жалоб было несколько, то есть выбирать себе модельку надо тщательней, если не в нете покупаешь.


эти китайцы такие китайцы :-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Забрал сегодня свою модель. Крыло ровное. Модель проработкой вгоняет в ступор.. Пацаны из Айресов и прочих контор, по моему, должны аккуратно прощупывать почву на рынке труда...

----------


## kfmut

Есть шансы увидеть постройку онлайн данного пепелаца?!

А пацанам из контор не о чем беспокоиться пока есть трумпетер :-), хотя, как говорят компетентные товарищи, их крайний миг-21 такой косяк, что делать на него что-либо просто бесперспективно, если все скатятся к такому уровню, то таки да, это проблема :-D

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Есть шансы увидеть постройку онлайн данного пепелаца?!


Еще как есть, но после Ф-16, он ужо в процессе. На скейле кстати уже начали собирать, завтра обещают фото выложить. Судя по словесным описаниям-есть проблемы со стыкуемостью, т.е. "на щелчке" не стает. Вот собственно: MiG-29 1/48 GWH - ARC Discussion Forums - Page 4




> А пацанам из контор не о чем беспокоиться пока есть трумпетер :-), хотя, как говорят компетентные товарищи, их крайний миг-21 такой косяк, что делать на него что-либо просто бесперспективно, если все скатятся к такому уровню, то таки да, это проблема :-D


Ну, трумпетер да, увы. Подкачал. Если сравнивать с тамией. А если сравнить с Академ+смола на Ф-13? И разом оказывается, что затраты на перешив кривого трампа и мелкие доработки в разы меньше. Или Су-24. Да, кривой. Сам нагреб на него всю выпускаемую смолу. А коллект эйр был лучше? По моему мы, и я в том числе, больше в нете обсуждаем, кто там не туда заклепки накатал и не так лючки расположил, чем делаем за рабочим столом )) Раньше одним из моих любимейших занятий было резать раскрой, даже на Васильковских вакухах, щас мне уже Моньку влом собирать, ибо перешивать надо.. Заелись, короче...))))

----------


## Nazar

> Раньше одним из моих любимейших занятий было резать раскрой, даже на Васильковских вакухах, щас мне уже Моньку влом собирать, ибо перешивать надо.. Заелись, короче...))))


Во, +100500, точно про меня, после F-102 ЕМНИП ничего не перерезал.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Офф: Антоха, к Вам не проходят лс.

----------


## kfmut

> Еще как есть, но после Ф-16, он ужо в процессе. На скейле кстати уже начали собирать, завтра обещают фото выложить.


ну что, отлично :-), а на скейле я видел затравочку от skyhowk'a по постройке, но потом заглохло всё что-то, если будут фотки это хорошо...




> Заелись, короче...))))


заелись, что поделаешь, 21-ый век во всю шагает по планете :-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> ну что, отлично :-)


Это шо, таки перчатка?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kfmut

нет, не мой размерчик :-) просто хочется всё-таки видеть модели собранными, особенно новинки, мотивирует хорошо :-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> нет, не мой размерчик :-)


Эх.. не спровоцировал... ))))))))))

----------


## kfmut

ну на скейле, я думаю, перчатку кто-нить с радостью примет, как раз пока фэлкон строится, народ моделями затарится :-)

----------


## Kasatka

Я на этой недельке свой начну тут собирать :)

Так что милости прошу мне помогать :)

А су-24 коллект эйровский это конечно еще та модель. Тепереча представляет коллекционную ценность :) лежит в закромах.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Петя, ты на свой будешь что то инородное цеплять, типа Аиреса? Я наверное нет, может только сопла и то еще подумаю.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Посмотрим, что за сопла сделает на него НордСтар. Кресло еще мобыть, и более там ничего не надо.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Лично мне, нет смысла Нордстары брать, когда куча афтера от Академа. Наверное все же Аирес поставлю, да и креслице отдельно возьму, что бы кокпит тож ариесовский не поганить, может кому впихну.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну мне впихни, шоле... :Cool:

----------


## Kasatka

Двояко как то звучит, Петя :)))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вот я ждал твоей реакции))))))))))))))

----------


## Limonad Joy

Не, ну прямо как в анекдоте, про поручика Ржевского, котрый опошлил все мероприятие.:) Петя, мне бы оптом, с моделькой.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Кому оно теперь надо...

----------


## Limonad Joy

Так по цене афтера:)

----------


## rotfront

Ну и разговорчики у вас тут пошли.
...впихнуть... афтеры...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

я не успеваю их собирать...
9-13, встречайте:
Great Wall Hobby 1/48 MiG-29 all new tooled - ARC Discussion Forums - Page 26

----------


## kfmut

да не надо их собирать, надо собирать коробки ;-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> да не надо их собирать, надо собирать коробки ;-)


я про деньги.... :Biggrin:

----------


## rotfront

> да не надо их собирать, надо собирать коробки ;-)


Вот она правда про моделизм

----------


## Limonad Joy

> я про деньги....


Что бы что то купить, надо что то. продать(с). :Biggrin:

----------


## Genry

> Что бы что то купить, надо что то. продать(с).


 забыто КЛЮЧЕВОЕ слово. Уж цитировать, так цитировать: чтобы купить что-нибудь НЕНУЖНОЕ, надо сначала продать что-нибудь НЕНУЖНОЕ (а вот теперь таки-(с)) И в этом суть моделиста-хомяка. Куплено 30 моделей, собрано 10. результат - полнакоробочка коробочек :)) Мне кажется, это нас дефицитно-советское время настолько испортило. Покупай, а то проиграешь (разберут)

----------


## Baiji

> Покупай, а то проиграешь (разберут)


Актуально для Prop&Jet

----------


## Mister Z

> забыто КЛЮЧЕВОЕ слово. Уж цитировать, так цитировать: чтобы купить что-нибудь НЕНУЖНОЕ, надо сначала продать что-нибудь НЕНУЖНОЕ (а вот теперь таки-(с))


Только в оригинале наоборот: "Чтобы *продать* что-нибудь ненужное, надо сначала *купить* что-нибудь ненужное".  :Cool:  (а вот теперь таки воистину (с)  :Wink: )

----------


## kfmut

> Актуально для Prop&Jet


Ну прям так и актуально :-) У меня вакушка Бисноват СК-2 от Р&J лежит в самой дальней заначке, красивый самолёт, но, блин, иногда открою, посмотрю и...и всё :-) А ла-5(который ещё вакушка): по всем форумам ходили легенды про то какой он самый точный, а сколько их реально собрано было? Я свой тогда не осилил, а сейчас уже и смоляной ла-5 от того же P&J продаётся, да и у Звезды вроде на подходе пластиковый...время летит-то быстро, поэтому нету никакаго разумного объяснения для закупки моделек впрок, хомяка только покормить :-)

----------


## rotfront

> Мне кажется, это нас дефицитно-советское время настолько испортило. Покупай, а то проиграешь (разберут)


Нет, это современный моделизм такой. 
У нас в загранице такая-же тенденция.

----------


## Baiji

> Ну прям так и актуально :-)


Я вот на Як-ЭГ нацелился, и нету...

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Нет, это современный моделизм такой. 
> У нас в загранице такая-же тенденция.


Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Сколько видел фоток заграничных запасов, так они в хомячестве ни чем нашему брату не уступают.

----------


## Kasatka

а мне дома стало негде хранить, так я склад снял  :Redface:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> а мне дома стало негде хранить, так я склад снял


К тебе Ханнантс, как к потенциальному поставщику, еще не присматривается? )))

----------


## rotfront

> Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Сколько видел фоток заграничных запасов, так они в хомячестве ни чем нашему брату не уступают.


Вот он, счастливый заграничный моделист

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Это точно моделист а не склад магазинчика какого нить?

----------


## Limonad Joy

> а мне дома стало негде хранить, так я склад снял


Ох нифигасе! Kasatka сколько ж у Вас мегатонн пластмассы? 
П.С. А Петя говорит, что я коробками обложился, да я тут ребенок:)
Rotfront, я извиняюсь, а это случайно не склад г-на Kasatka?:)

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Это точно моделист а не склад магазинчика какого нить?


Петя, судя по коробкам не первой свежести, а так же в основном древнитеты, это все же частная хотелка:), или, что навряд ли, комиссионый отдел.
Ты вспомни Женя Евтушенко рассказывал про одного нашего, месного, у которого 2х этажный котедж был завален ящиками с коробками.

----------


## Kasatka

с моим темпом сборки 3-4 модели в год мою коллекцию мне собирать лет 80. это если ничего больше не покупать....

----------


## Nazar

> Rotfront, я извиняюсь, а это случайно не склад г-на Kasatka?:)


На фото точно не он, староват.... :Smile: 

По сабжу, да, жизни все собрать уже не хватит, одних палубников под полтийник, фактически без дублей...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Тогда я горд собой, все распродал, с 10-ок коробок осталось )))

----------


## Limonad Joy

> с моим темпом сборки 3-4 модели в год мою коллекцию мне собирать лет 80. это если ничего больше не покупать....


Ну, я вообще долго ничего не собирал, есть с десятка два начатых проэктов, а до конца все ни как. Так что с моей сотнею моделей в 48м, надо в Тибет ехать, к монахам, выпрашивать рецепт долголетия. :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сборка:

Great Wall Hobby MiG-29 - work begins. - Work in Progress - Aircraft - Britmodeller.com

----------


## kfmut

Зело симпатишная "изкоробка", что интересно, ентот Spence пока пишет про беспроблемную сборку :-)  Кстати, у этого чела 8млн 400тыс постов на форуме, и когда модели он тока строит?!

----------


## ЖеШе

> Кстати, у этого чела 8млн 400тыс постов на форуме, и когда модели он тока строит?!


Путем не хитрых математических вычислений - это по две тысячи с лишним post'ов каждый день, на протяжении 10 лет... ну или по 1000 в день 20 лет подряд.....
В сутках 24 часа... это 1440 минут... по минуте на пост... это целый день сидеть и только постить....
И действительно.. когда модели тока строит?..........  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну, подождем. Касатка спросил его, когда он кушает и спит.. :))

----------


## rotfront

> Ну, подождем. Касатка спросил его, когда он кушает и спит.. :))


Да когда душе угодно.
Знаю я таких типов людей, у нас среди немчуры тут тоже таких хватает!
Это такие люди, у которых ни семей, ни подруги нет. Только работа и хобби. Живут у папы с мамой, хотя самим уже под полтинник...
В руссланде таких почему-то мало было, а тут на западе очень много таких.
Вот честно скажу, общатся с такими приятно только через интернет, а как на всевозможных выставках с ними втретишся аж стрёмно с ними не только разговаривать а даже просто рядом стоять... - простые чмошники!

----------


## Nazar

> у этого чела 8млн 400тыс постов на форуме, и когда модели он тока строит?!


Это бага... :Wink: , на скейле иногда такое тоже бывает, правда с личными сообщениями.

----------


## kfmut

ну я надеюсь, что это ошибка в движке форума, а то мало ли :-)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Продолжение сборки с АРС:

MiG-29 1/48 GWH - ARC Discussion Forums - Page 6

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Первый собран )) Похоже? ))

Great Wall Hobby MiG-29 - Finally Done! - Ready for Inspection - Aircraft - Britmodeller.com

----------


## AndyK

Выглядит симпатично. Есть недочеты в плане матчасти. Противобликовая маска на прототипе "короткая" и не доходит до ОЧФ. Накладка пушки должна быть раннего варианта, с бОльшим числом "жабр". Насколько я смог рассмотреть РН даны цельные, тогда как на оригинале они короткие и доработанные установкой "ножей". Радиопрозрачные конус и "пилотки" килей на прототипе более темного цвета. Это на вскидку.

----------


## Антоха

> Выглядит симпатично. Есть недочеты в плане матчасти. ...


Да и форма пятен камуфляжа не соответствует оригиналу... сделано "по мотивам" :Mad:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Пацаны, вы настолько суровы, что свой я точно побоюсь вам показывать... Покалечите еще... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

> Пацаны, вы настолько суровы, что свой я точно побоюсь вам показывать... Покалечите еще...


 - ну, истинному моделисту пара лишних табуреток то такое - он даже и не заметит :-)

Вот хороший пример того, как важно правильно красить. Он так и не вкурил, как идет линия противоблика - и потому у модели общее впечатление "зауженности" носа.

Что лично мне кинулось еще в глаза - но тут  не спец, это какая-то чужеродность (по форме, не по покраске, хотя и покрашено тоже неправильно) верхних створок перед соплами. И еще кажется, что у сопел маловат диаметр. От не знаю почему так, но такое у меня впечатление. Но это надо чтобы знатоки матчасти прокомментировали.

----------


## AndyK

> Да и форма пятен камуфляжа не соответствует оригиналу... сделано "по мотивам"


Есть немного :Smile: , но, ИМХО, ты уж слишком строг. Они ж не такие маньяки, как мы  :Biggrin:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Что лично мне кинулось еще в глаза - но тут  не спец, это какая-то чужеродность (по форме, не по покраске, хотя и покрашено тоже неправильно) верхних створок перед соплами. И еще кажется, что у сопел маловат диаметр. От не знаю почему так, но такое у меня впечатление. Но это надо чтобы знатоки матчасти прокомментировали.


Потому что пластик. Туда травло просится.

----------

